# Starting on a one shot oil manifold



## Aukai (Mar 7, 2021)

Whittling on some 1" 6061, working on a concept.


----------



## Brento (Mar 7, 2021)

Whats it gonna be for?


----------



## Aukai (Mar 7, 2021)

I added a picture, working on a concept.


----------



## Brento (Mar 7, 2021)

An oiler correct?


----------



## Z2V (Mar 7, 2021)

Looks like your off to a good start!


----------



## Aukai (Mar 8, 2021)

Correct Brento one shot oiler system, I would also like to find a 4mm 90* tapered seat fitting with an anti drain back feature to keep the oil in the line.


----------



## Brento (Mar 8, 2021)

So your intentions are to install the bar into 2 oiling points and then only have to oil once and have a little reservoir for it as well


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 8, 2021)

watching!


----------



## Aukai (Mar 8, 2021)

The Norton box has 15 drip oil holes where the bar is located, and one of the most popular modifications is the one shot system. The original has one hole on the side that you shoot oil into, and it randomly finds the holes to lubricate the gears, and shaft bearings. It also just drips oil all over the drip pan because it is not an enclosed system, drip oiling. I have a temporary/permanent catch tray that will give me HACK ROYALTY status till I get bothered enough to change it.


----------



## mksj (Mar 8, 2021)

You do not need an inline check valve, there is one in the Bijur pump. They sell various right angle 1/8NPT to 4mm tube fittings through some on-line specialty sites (see below on eBay) and also Acer ( supramachinetool on eBay). They do have one way check/metering valves, I have found them not necessary in this application. I have used aluminum 4mm tubing for the distribution to the holes, I use a wire stripper cutter <> which seems not to crush the tube, I use metal epoxy but you could thread them also. Alternative is using brass manifold and soldering in copper or brass tubes, or as David does making a full distribution aluminum manifold. Lots of examples posted.









						Fitting Pipe NPT 1/8" Male X Compression 4 mm OD Tube Tubing 90 Deg Elbow  | eBay
					

Fitting Pipe NPT 1/8" Male to Compression 4 mm OD Tube 90 Deg Elbow Brass. End A: Pipe NPT 1/8" Male. 90 Degree Elbow.



					www.ebay.com
				











						Fitting Compression 4mm OD Tube X 1/8" Male NPT 90 Elbow Swivel Rotating N-K2@71  | eBay
					

Fitting Compression 4mm or 5/32" OD Tube X 1/8" Male NPT 90 Elbow Swivel Rotating 360. Male End: 1/8”NPT. Compression End: 4mm OD Tube. 90 Degree Elbow. Rotating 360 Degree on the Thread.



					www.ebay.com
				











						Aluminum Pipe (4mm) for Lube System $15/10ft Bijur  | eBay
					

Aluminum Pipe (4mm). Part #: Aluminum Pipe-4. Orders under 150 lbs. Orders above 150 lbs. Piscataway, NJ 08854.



					www.ebay.com
				











						4mm OD 5' COPPER LUBRICATION PLUMBING PIPE TUBING COIL Showa Bijur 73100-31  | eBay
					

Ideal for most plumbing applications in bathrooms, kitchens and lubrication systems. Copper pipe or tubing may be sent with a 'raw' shear cut ends, this may reduce the workable size of the pipe by ¼” or so.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Aukai (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks Mark that helps a lot, I have got most of the components together, but the lathe isn't powered up yet. Soon though....


----------



## Aukai (Jul 24, 2021)

Had to fix a boo-boo, the long drill bit wandered, and broke out at the last 2 oiling fittings. I have too much time in it to scrap it without trying. I had to open the entrances to the ports, and I'm going to seal the channel with JB weld, and a pop lid, fingers crossed.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 26, 2021)

I Got the oiler going, and it works.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 26, 2021)

*Looks good, nice work*


----------

